# Most stressed type to least stressed



## Daithi (Dec 13, 2011)

What is the most stressed type to least stressed? I feel like INFJ is up there on most stressed.


----------



## adam28 (Sep 6, 2012)

I vote INTJ for most stressed!! I have gray hairs and I'm 23!


----------



## TheRedPyro (Jul 1, 2010)

Ha, I reckon this is gonna be a thread of everyone suggesting their own type. I think that ENFJ could possibly be in the running for most stressed type, we take everyones problems on our own shoulders and dont like to share our loads.... it can be quite overwhelming!

Sometimes, especially during unhealthy periods, it all becomes FAAAR too much! I actually already suffer from an anxiety disorder at 21 so I like to blame Carl Jung for that! =P


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

I can see how mostly every type could be more stressed than the other. The only types that seem like they wouldn't get stressed out a lot (at least to me) are ENTPs and ISFPs.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Stress fluctuates situationally for most everyone? I don't think this is necessarily linked to MBTI or even Enneagram.

I'm Ni/Ti e5 with situational stress linked to being incompetent, or having unwanted external intrusion. I wouldn't say, on the whole, I suffer from an abnormal level of stress, though - it's probably middling.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Most stressed, in no particular order:
INTP
INFJ
INTJ

Least stressed, also, in no particular order:
ENTP
ESTP
ENFP
ESFP


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

most stressed-esfp. I mean with all the fun they have, it must be stressful to manage it all. :wink:


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

The fifth Big Five factor that doesn't have a corresponding MBTI dimension is Neuroticism (_aka_ Emotional Stability), and it's probably the temperament dimension that has the most to do with how anxiety-prone a person is.

Of the MBTI dichotomies, I think I and J can each contribute to proneness to stress — which arguably makes neurotic IJs like me the most stress-prone types.

If everyone else could see fit to agree with me, that would help me relax. Thanks.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I can imagine that INFPs are always in the state of stress and anxiousness. XD


----------



## Phoenix111 (Jul 8, 2016)

Most stressed, no order:

INFJ
ESTJ
INTJ
ENFJ


Least stressed, again no order:

ENTP
ISFP
ESFP 
ISTP


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Me


----------



## Chariza (May 28, 2020)

Well most of them vote INXX. I'm an ENFP and i feel like, i am the most stressful person bruh.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

I agree INxJs are very stressed lol. I know I am. INxJs and ISxPs tend to be very stressed IMO. I think Ni/Se types are more stressed than Ne/Si types in general.

Feelers who have Ne in their stack seem to be the least stressed/most relaxed. ENFP, ESFJ, ISFJ, INFP. They seem more "light", and less likely to be constantly rushing things.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

Not related to MBTI at all, this is a factor of the big five neuroticism scale, yes there are many INFJs(or whatever type) who are low in this scale. INFJ would just correlate to someone who is high in openness(N), high in conscientiousness(J), low in extroversion(I), and higher in agreeableness(F).

There is scale called assertive vs turbulent that somewhat takes neuroticism(and traits of conscientiousness) into account.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

I was always of the school of thought: Never let them see you sweat. 

I'm not particularly stressed out anyway. I'm not someone who holds stress in, I have plenty of healthy outlets. But some people irl are under the mistaken impression that I don't have any stress in my life. I do, but it doesn't make sense to let everyone see where you're vulnerable. I can be transparent in anonymous situations but I'm just saying this generally.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

IxxJ types will stress _all the time_ but usually over nothing. Meanwhile ExxP types are the most careless and free of all until a tidal wave catches up to them, at which point stress will go through the roof and become unbearable. 

Then IxxP and ExxJ types are somewhere in the middle of that spectrum.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

For me it depends

Im old enough to know my triggers. When I was younger I didn’t realize what set my anxiety and stress levels off.

I really do think it’s taxing to have a heavily booked and planned schedule. As soon as there is assigned times, etc involved my stress increases ALOT!

Some weird ass irony attached to that is I’m a very skilled coordinator. I’ve trained a lot on time management, scheduling, scheduling software, etc... But I’m absolutely training from the perspective of something which gives me anxiety. 🤣.

The more I know I HAVE to do and accomplish the less better off my emotional and mental sanity becomes. I lose sleep, get excessive etc etc. I mean I achieve, meet, or accomplish said planned event, deadline. But yeah seriously wiggs me the fuck out.

Me at my best really just has a general guideline of a schedule and wings it.


----------



## PathSeeker (Aug 3, 2020)

Robopop said:


> Not related to MBTI at all, this is a factor of the big five neuroticism scale, yes there are many INFJs(or whatever type) who are low in this scale. INFJ would just correlate to someone who is high in openness(N), high in conscientiousness(J), low in extroversion(I), and higher in agreeableness(F).
> 
> There is scale called assertive vs turbulent that somewhat takes neuroticism(and traits of conscientiousness) into account.


It's from 16p theory. Though that is based on dichotomies, and most people interpret MBTI with cognitive functions.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

Stevester said:


> IxxJ types will stress _all the time_ but usually over nothing. Meanwhile ExxP types are the most careless and free of all until a tidal wave catches up to them, at which point stress will go through the roof and become unbearable.
> 
> Then IxxP and ExxJ types are somewhere in the middle of that spectrum.


I don't agree with this, in fact ExxPs can sometimes be very volatile and irritable, I'm thinking of my ENFP sister who is very "touchy" and has "bad nerves" by her own admission. Trust me she does not wait until a tidal wave reaches her to react.

IxxJs usually have more self-control so even if they are stressed they seem less likely to overreact, particularly for IxTJs. In fact they are likely the types to bottle everything up until it becomes unbearable.

Anxiety, worry, ect is its own dimension separate from cognitive functions, that's subscribing too much to cognitive functions. Its like those type threads that ask, "what type is more likely to have brown hair"?


----------

